

AT&T will let 50M customers carry over unused data to the next month - yanowitz
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/7/7507863/at-t-will-let-50-million-customers-carry-over-unused-data-mobile-share

======
yanowitz
It's only the previous month of unused data from that month's allotment (and
that data gets used first), but that's better than nothing, I guess.

Assuming 15GB plan:

Month 1 (15, 0 avail): Use 10 GB, roll forward 5

Month 2 (15, 5 avail): Use 8, roll 7, lose the previously rolled 5

Month 3 (15, 7 avail): Use 20, roll nothing (lose the unused 2)

Month 4 (15, 0 avail), etc. etc.

So this saves you if you have one outlier month, but it's still not as good as
rolling what I've nominally paid for.

